# Place of Service and Date of Service



## NESmith (Oct 6, 2011)

Little Help Please. When billing a sleep study I know you bill the TC component as the date the service was done. We are having a disagreement on how to bill for the Professional componet. I think you bill the professional part on the date the interpretation is done. Someone else states you bill the professional part the same date the sleep study is done. For example: Sleep Study done 06/22/2011, the TC component is billed on the 22nd. The interpretation was done on 06/27/11. I think the PC should be billed on the 27th. Medicare had a Transmittal 1873 which states PC is the actual calendar date for the interpretation or read of the test, but I have been told this Transmittal has been rescinded. is this correct? I need all the help I can get. Thanks as always for your help.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 7, 2011)

*DOS is the same*

We use the same DOS for the interpretation as when the actual diagnostic test was done (whether EKG, echo, sleep study, etc).  This ties the TC and professional together. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

